# Which photo should I enter?



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Which photo should I enter in the October contest? 
Last time I posted my photo before I got any real feedback so hopefully it wont happened again this month! Thanks! 
If you see any in my album that you like please tell me so! Thanks again!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

the third one!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

3!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

third for sure


----------



## cocks owners mommy (Oct 7, 2011)

how do you post pictures


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

when you type out a message click on the Black Paperclip thingy and browse to find it on your computer and then upload it


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

The 3rd one kinda creeps me out, gahh...


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I kinda like the 1st lol


----------



## sasszsara (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the first


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

first :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh Goodness! Now I'm torn!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

3rd.


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 8, 2011)

first one!

btw how can i enter the october contest ( im new here)


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

3rd! Its creepy!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

first


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

It depends on what your going for...

The third one is cute and kind of funny. 
The fist one is more beautiful and really shows off his fins. 

I personally like the third one just because it funny looking!


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

Third! I love the front views :')


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

definately 3rd.
arctic rain, are you entering the one of Mr. Plum flairing?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

betaguy- Yep! I already entered it!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ya i saw


----------

